# JKI sharpening videos



## gregcss (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi,

First, the videos I've watched are great. They get right to the point with no fluff and the demonstrations make it look reeeeal easy. Thanks for these.

Does anyone know why these videos (on YouTube) do not play with audio in Chrome but other non-JKI do? The JKI videos do play with sound in IE. Strange behavior.

I watched the video on angle of approach. Do you have a video that talks about the angle of sharpening?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## JBroida (Oct 20, 2016)

i use chrome and the videos play with audio for me... in fact, this is the first time i'm hearing about this issue with chrome. Have you checked if any of your chrome plugins are interfering with the audio? 

As for the angle of sharpening, i believe i cover that in the double bevel sharpening videos.

-Jon


----------



## gregcss (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Jon. Dont think so because Pandora plays audio fine, other videos have audio, and actually found one JKI video that has audio. Not a big deal because it has audio when played in IE.

*For example here is one JKI video with no audio (in Chrome): *
[video=youtube;SKeSRDMRpY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKeSRDMRpY0[/video]

*And here is one that does have audio (in Chrome): *
[video=youtube;74muM8gQcEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74muM8gQcEw[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm on chrome and both videos have audio just fine.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah... I get audio on both in chrome


----------



## gregcss (Oct 21, 2016)

OK. thanks for testing. For the first video if I turn the volume all the way up I here talking but sounds like you're talking through a mattress. In any case the issue is local to my machine and I will figure it out. Thanks again.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 21, 2016)

Works for me in Chrome too


----------



## erezj (Oct 21, 2016)

Works for me too...

But since I see Jon is watching this thread, and the topic IS the youtubes...

Then I would realllly like to thank Jon for all the amazing effort he puts into sharing his knowledge.

If it wasn't for those tubes, I would have never got into these amazing knives!

I had s Shun I bought and after sometime I looked for a youtube on how to sharpen, stumbled on jon's tubes, just kept on watching more and more and down the rabbit hole I went.

thanks man!


----------



## JBroida (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you guys... glad they helped you out


----------



## Nemo (Oct 21, 2016)

erezj said:


> Works for me too...
> 
> But since I see Jon is watching this thread, and the topic IS the youtubes...
> 
> ...



+1

I've learned a lot about knives and sharpening (I'm just realising I still have a looooong way to go!) from Jon's videos and also posts on many forums. Jon, you have a knack of makining complicated things easy to understand, so thanks heaps.


----------



## gregcss (Oct 21, 2016)

*FIXED. Speaker setup was configured for 7.1 when I have stereo.*


----------



## JBroida (Oct 21, 2016)

Glad it all worked out


----------

